# And then there were ten



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Two days later, and number ten arrives.

An MX-Leader FunnyBike.




























Looks like they just flipped the top casting at the head tube over and installed a fork for a 26" wheel. 

I need to stop here for a while -

Unless of course I find a nice Pista or Cross bike....


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I know of a Pista for sale. What size do you want?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*You know what you are?*

You are an ENABLER.

They teach people about people like you in the 10 step plan....

Oh,

I am a 61 on the street - for pista I would go down to 59 C-C


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*I want one....*

I passed up a MX leader time trial bike when I got my 10th anniv. Merckx Several years ago. The seller had a MX time trial bike his son raced on and was not racing anymore. ......and have regretted not buying it. Would be fun to do a 40 mile tt on this MX. 
Anxious to hear how you like it....anyone have a 57cm MX tt bike out there...??


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The Pista I know of is a 57, you're safe. It is very nice, though


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> The Pista I know of is a 57, you're safe. It is very nice, though


Thank god -

A pista in original paint etc.. is an EXPENSIVE prospect... from what I have seen anyway.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

*Mine's a TSX*


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Spill*



bikerjulio said:


>


Tell me about your build. Did you buy it built?

Not that I am planing on riding mine much - but I want to be able to ride it. Right now, stem and bars are my next target. That and a 26" front wheel. Then - a grupo choice of course..

Next year for the TT circuit it will be a hoot to be on this next to all the cervelo's and 50+ riders who take themselves WAY to seriously !


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Built it up from the bare frameset, bought in from Holland. It's probably '85 but I used late gen C Record stuff because it works better. Deltas, hubs, 180mm crankset, Syncro 2 shifters. Brake levers are Modolo Cronus. Frame is really too long for me. I think it was custom made for someone with gorilla-like proportions. Gets out a couple of times a year.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah, you're the guy who snagged that. I seriously considered it, but its just one cm too large. Just one bid, right? Very lucky, and I'm very jealous. If she was just one cm smaller... Best of luck with her!

Robert


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep. Surprised me. A one bid win. Not like I was looking for one, or needed one (who really needs 20 bikes!) but - there it was so like so many others - I put in one low bid and let the rest be fate. Seems I was fated to own this bike. 
It is really in quite good shape. One thing I have found about MX tubes (I have now three rides with them, a Roberts, an MX-leader and now this) is that they can dent super easy. My MX-Leader is structurally quite sound, but has quite a few dings and dents. This only has one tiny little dent, and Merckx paint which is notorious for chips etc. is in fairly good shape.


----------

